
Why do People Leave San Francisco and NYC? An analysis of techie's blog posts - Reedx
https://towardsdatascience.com/why-do-people-leave-san-francisco-and-new-york-city-an-analysis-of-departing-techies-blog-posts-c125b58a0950
======
verdverm
I knew a non techie who left because I think they killed someone when they
were part of a gang. Another because of family. There are a ton of people who
lack the financial freedom.

Why are articles like these always focused on the tech minority?

~~~
tylerjrichards
I guess people who are running from the law don't blog about where they're
going and why

